# Traillastige Touren um Lüdenscheid



## TitusLE (1. April 2021)

Ist zwar ruhig hier im Sauerland-Unterforum, ich probiere trotzdem mal mein Glück.

Ich bin jetzt und in Zukunft viel in und um Lüdenscheid unterwegs. Bisher habe ich mir da Touren auf Komoot rausgesucht. Das ist ganz nett, aber so richtig der Bringer auch nicht, weil quasi alles auf Forstautobahnen stattfindet. Auch die Blicke rechts und links des Weges ließen mich keine Trails entdecken.
Drum die Frage:
Gibt's da irgendwelche Geheimtipps?


----------



## eBiker67 (1. April 2021)

TitusLE schrieb:


> Gibt's da irgendwelche Geheimtipps?


Hallo Titus,

sprech mal den Joy an. Der ist viel auf Trails im M(ärkisch)K(ongo) unterwegs.   Ist zwar nicht um die Ecke von Lüdenscheid, aber auch keine Weltreise.

BALVER WALD - RIP (Balver Wüste) | E-Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot

Viele Grüße!

Karl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TitusLE (4. April 2021)

Hi Karl,

danke für deine Antwort.
Märkisch Kongo...ja, scheint irgendwie zu stimmen.

Schöne Ostertage!
Marco


----------



## Phillip2702 (13. März 2022)

Wohne auch seit zwei Jahren in Lüdenscheid.
Vorher war ich immer in Iserlohn Balver Wald und Dortmunder Süden unterwegs wo es viele MTB Trails gibt.
In Lüdenscheid gibt es einfach nichts und was es Mal gab ist durch die Baumrodungen zerstört.
Die örtlichen MTB Gruppen fahren auch nur langweilige Waldautobahnen.
Für mich ist jeder Tiefenmeter auf einer Waldautobahn verschenkt.
Dabei haben die Berghänge mega viel Potential.
Aber es fehlt wohl an Trail/Enduro begeistern Leuten.
Ich werde bald Mal anfangen ein paar Trails zu bauen .


----------



## TitusLE (14. März 2022)

Phillip2702 schrieb:


> Wohne auch seit zwei Jahren in Lüdenscheid.


Da bist du aber bestimmt nicht hergezogen, weil das so ein Bike-Mekka ist.


Phillip2702 schrieb:


> Vorher war ich immer in Iserlohn Balver Wald und Dortmunder Süden unterwegs wo es viele MTB Trails gibt.


Dortmund kenne ich ein kleines Bisschen. Ich möchte mich aber nicht immer erst ins Auto setzen. Vor der Haustüre losfahren ist die Devise.


Phillip2702 schrieb:


> Dabei haben die Berghänge mega viel Potential.


Schon. Ist aber halt alles Wirtschaftswald.


Phillip2702 schrieb:


> Aber es fehlt wohl an Trail/Enduro begeistern Leuten.


Scheint so. Insgesamt scheint hier wenig Rad gefahren zu werden, wenn man sich mal ansieht, dass es hier quasi keinen Meter Radweg gibt. Dementsprechend auch höchst wenige Fahrradläden.


Phillip2702 schrieb:


> Ich werde bald Mal anfangen ein paar Trails zu bauen .


Wo denn? Bist du sicher, dass das gern gesehen wird?


----------



## Phillip2702 (14. März 2022)

Guten Morgen, 
Nein, ich bin natürlich nicht wegen der MTB Trails nach Lüdenscheid gezogen.
Ich hab immer gedacht hier muss es doch was geben bei den ganzen Bergen im Umkreis.
Ich wurde aber enttäuscht.
Ich hatte schon mal Kontakt mit der MTB Gruppe in Lüdenscheid , vielleicht fahre ich da Mal mit um zu schauen ob die mehr Trails kennen.
Und zum Trailbau sag ich nur eins , was soll ich den kaputt machen , es ist ja schon fast alles zerstört durch die Baumrodungen.
Aber wenn du magst können wir ja mal eine Runde drehen .
Ich habe gehört das es wohl auch was in Plettenberg geben soll.


----------



## TitusLE (14. März 2022)

Phillip2702 schrieb:


> Nein, ich bin natürlich nicht wegen der MTB Trails nach Lüdenscheid gezogen.


Klar. War auch nicht ernst gemeint.


Phillip2702 schrieb:


> Und zum Trailbau sag ich nur eins , was soll ich den kaputt machen , es ist ja schon fast alles zerstört durch die Baumrodungen.


Das ist richtig. Zuletzt waren ja selbst die Forstautobahnen kein Vergnügen, weil die so durchgeweicht waren.


Phillip2702 schrieb:


> Aber wenn du magst können wir ja mal eine Runde drehen .


Ja, sollten wir machen 👍 Jetzt ist ja gerade das brauchbare Wetter vorbei, aber da wird bestimmt nochmal was kommen. Aus welcher Ecke in Lüdenscheid kommst du?


Phillip2702 schrieb:


> Ich habe gehört das es wohl auch was in Plettenberg geben soll.


Ok. Da bin ich hin und wieder mal. family.


----------



## Phillip2702 (14. März 2022)

Ich wohne auf der Kalve .


----------



## Phillip2702 (14. März 2022)

Was ich schon ein paar mal gemacht habe ,das ich nach Altena gefahren bin .
Da gibt's ein paar schöne Spitzkehren Wege die ganz nett sind . Es geht halt immer steil nach oben und auch wieder runter.
Bist du E-Bike fahrer?
Ich fahre nur Bio.


----------



## Mat_Linsolve (16. März 2022)

Hallo,

so, hier meldet sich mal ein alter Lüdenscheider (der jetzt in Schalksmühle wohnt, aber ist ja quasi nur ein Vorort😉).

Ja, durch die großflächigen Rodungen sind leider sehr viele Trails kaputt gegangen und der Sturm im Februar hat den noch stehenden Bäumen den Rest gegeben. Bin dieses Jahr noch nicht viel gefahren, aber da wo ich war, lagen sehr viele Bäume auf den Wegen und Trails 🙁

Früher konnte man schon sagen, dass die Gegend hier sehr attraktiv war.

Angelegte anspruchsvolle Trails gibt es z.B.

am Buckesfeld (Insta-Trail, am Ende der Straße Hohe Steinert, auch auf Komoot zu finden)

am Steinbruch Lösenbach

oder oberhalb der RC-Car-Rennstrecke "IKA" am Ende des "Höher Weg"

leider alles nicht mehr komplett fahrbar.

Bin selber bei den MTB Freunden Lüdenscheid. Wir fahren immer donnerstags,  meistens eine Tour am Wochenende und nach der Zeitumstellung auch montags.
Termine siehe www.mtb-freunde-luedenscheid.de
Allerdings ist nicht jede Fahrt traillastig, lohnt sich aber immer, da unser Guide Martin die Gegend wie seine Westentasche kennt.

Falls ihr Interesse habt, schreibt mir eine Nachricht, dann kommt ihr in die WhatsApp-Gruppe oder den Mail-Verteiler.

Viele Grüße
David


----------

